
Cisco, Google Ventures and VMware Back Puppet Labs with $8.5 Million - Anon84
http://m.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/11/cisco-google-ventures-and-vmwa.php
======
jallmann
I tried Puppet because using a real deploy tool seemed like the Right Thing To
Do.

When I was on my 10th puppet script, I gave up. My existing mishmash of shell
scripts already does the same thing in a fraction of the effort, sans
cumbersome DSL. This is with 100+ servers. Maybe when I have 1000 servers,
I'll take another look.

